# 2019 V6 SEL vs SEL Premium



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

To those who have either of these models do you think the upgrade to the Premium model worth the extra cost?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

photomel66 said:


> To those who have either of these models do you think the upgrade to the Premium model worth the extra cost?


We stuck with the SEL solely due to the R-Line package. The only upgrades on the Premium I think worthy of getting it would be the camera’d side view mirrors getting you the Overhead view when maneuvering and the hands free lift gate. The other frills like the stereo, leather, heated middle row seats, and park pilot weren’t worth losing the aggressive look of the R-Line. 

The SEL and SE w/ Tech can be recoded to enable auto high beams which comes standard on the Premium.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

photomel66 said:


> To those who have either of these models do you think the upgrade to the Premium model worth the extra cost?


For me yes it was. I also wanted the leather so the premium had to be it. I have not regretted such. A few words of advice if you are wavering between the two your best bet is to go with the premium so you never say I wish I had that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Savvv said:


> We stuck with the SEL solely due to the R-Line package. The only upgrades on the Premium I think worthy of getting it would be the camera’d side view mirrors getting you the Overhead view when maneuvering and the hands free lift gate. The other frills like the stereo, leather, heated middle row seats, and park pilot weren’t worth losing the aggressive look of the R-Line.
> 
> The SEL and SE w/ Tech can be recoded to enable auto high beams which comes standard on the Premium.


My 19 SEL R-Line has the hands free lift gate, are you sure you don't have it?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*The Overhead View Camera is great*

I wanted interior that was not Black or White so I love the Golden Oak leather. I needed 5K towing and AWD, but the feature I use almost every time I park this in the small (not compact) parking spaces of Northern California is the 360 degree camera, It works extremely well and the folding mirrors are nice in this situation. 
I keep my vehicles for a long time so the extra $ up front for the premium is worth it for me.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Justin7983 said:


> My 19 SEL R-Line has the hands free lift gate, are you sure you don't have it?


I feel like I’ve tried it and didn’t work. My Tiguan has it so I know the routine. Will check it out when the wife gets home. Will let you know what I find haha


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I feel like I’ve tried it and didn’t work. My Tiguan has it so I know the routine. Will check it out when the wife gets home. Will let you know what I find haha


Go the setting a an make sure it is on. If it is there turn off then on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I really wanted the SEL R Line but as luck would have it, none were to be going in my area. And as much as I looked the styling of the R Line I knew that I would regret not getting the premium. I'm a tech nerd and wanted all the frills. I love having the folding mirrors and the 360 view that's something that I use everyday.


----------



## blade004 (Jul 24, 2019)

The stereo in the premium is significantly better. That, along with the leather, are the two things that made me go with the premium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hfqkhal said:


> Go the setting a an make sure it is on. If it is there turn off then on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is this located? Just went through every menu within the Car -> Settings section and couldn’t find it.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Where is this located? Just went through every menu within the Car -> Settings section and couldn’t find it.











It is the easy open option 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Savvv said:


> We stuck with the SEL solely due to the R-Line package. The only upgrades on the Premium I think worthy of getting it would be the camera’d side view mirrors getting you the Overhead view when maneuvering and the hands free lift gate. The other frills like the stereo, leather, heated middle row seats, and park pilot weren’t worth losing the aggressive look of the R-Line.
> 
> The SEL and SE w/ Tech can be recoded to enable auto high beams which comes standard on the Premium.


Is yours an 18 it a 19?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Is yours an 18 it a 19?


19

Also our Easy Open option is checked but the tailgate still doesn’t open after waving your foot.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> 19
> 
> Also our Easy Open option is checked but the tailgate still doesn’t open after waving your foot.


Turn it off reboot the unit by holding the on/off button until you se the VW logo and then let go. I had that issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Well, I don't think the premium features are "worth" the $5000 extra pricetag. But if you want leather you have no choice. The stereo is better, the 360 camera is nice, as are the ventilated seats. I have no use for Nav in a vehicle with Android auto and car play. So not worth it for $5000. 

But.. 

I got a Premium. However I refused to buy it new and bought a low mileage used '19 for less than a new SEL.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hfqkhal said:


> Turn it off reboot the unit by holding the on/off button until you se the VW logo and then let go. I had that issue


Well hot dayumn. Another point for the ‘19 SEL. Thanks for the tip. Got it to work. :beer:


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tim K said:


> Well, I don't think the premium features are "worth" the $5000 extra pricetag.



It is true the MSRP difference between the SEL and the SEL Premium is $5200, however, the actual on the street selling price difference is more like $3000-$3500. At that price the upgrades seem well worth it.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

I am very happy about the sel premium I used to have the ventilation in the seats park Addis for the wife and 360 camera. I also got mine for a steal in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

SEL premium all the way ..... basically use all the features in the Premium everyday, and love the full Leather seating with ventilated seating, in florida you get a sweaty ass everyday


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

gf2020 said:


> It is true the MSRP difference between the SEL and the SEL Premium is $5200, however, the actual on the street selling price difference is more like $3000-$3500. At that price the upgrades seem well worth it.


When I was shopping, the loaded SEL-P was going for about $44,500 and the SEL for about $40,500 if I recall. So, still close to $4k around here. I'm glad I went with the premium features but I still don't know if they are 'worth' that much more.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> 19
> 
> Also our Easy Open option is checked but the tailgate still doesn’t open after waving your foot.


I remember it being an annoying process where you had to kick, and then literally take a step back or it would not operate. I think it is because the trunk swings out so far. On the Arteon where the hatch goes straight up, I can kick without stepping back. Try stepping back to see if it works.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

We wanted a feature list that at least equaled the Explorer Limited we were trading. The SEL Premium had everything we had on the previous vehicle. Downgrading wasn't an option.


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> For me yes it was. I also wanted the leather so the premium had to be it. I have not regretted such. A few words of advice if you are wavering between the two your best bet is to go with the premium so you never say I wish I had that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted the leather but no sunmoon.
Therefore, got to went with SE.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Vsm said:


> I wanted the leather but no sunmoon.
> Therefore, got to went with SE.


LOL. My daughter is the one for it all the time and with her in the car the shade has to be retracted as she enjoyed an all around view. Plus on nice days I do enjoy the open sunroof all my cars for the past 20 + years and more had a sunroof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayTheSnork (Nov 6, 2007)

*2018 SEL Premium here*

I love mine. the sunroof option is awesome, but I generally leave the "cover" half way open so I get muted sunlight up front. the Fender audio system is far better, the heated/cooled REAL leather seats are great, and the cameras are incredible for parking/maneuvering in tight spots. having heated rear seats are great as well, so nobody in the back seats complain about cold seats. the separate HVAC controls in the rear are cool, too. I like the bigger wheels, but I'm not a fan of the wheels on it.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

JayTheSnork said:


> I love mine. the sunroof option is awesome, but I generally leave the "cover" half way open so I get muted sunlight up front. the Fender audio system is far better, the heated/cooled REAL leather seats are great, and the cameras are incredible for parking/maneuvering in tight spots. having heated rear seats are great as well, so nobody in the back seats complain about cold seats. the separate HVAC controls in the rear are cool, too. I like the bigger wheels, but I'm not a fan of the wheels on it.


The silver 20" wheels are terrible in my opinion. WAY too bulky looking. There's just too much wheel. I opted for the black which at least hides it better. The R-line wheels are the best looking stock wheels by far...with the 21" set the 2nd place finisher.


----------



## Saltmobile (Sep 23, 2018)

*Ok w SEL*

We were about at the limit of our finances with the SEL, (just would have liked easy-open gate).... Anyway the bottom line is that we love the car. Every day it brings satisfaction and joy. One 4-day road trip last summer (NY to MI) and it was a great cruiser. I don't think I've had a negative thought about this car in the 15 months we have owned it. I don't miss the Premium.


----------



## VicsB5 (Jan 17, 2009)

I looked at both and the cost added for me was $1500 to get the premium. Since I eventually modify the vehicle, wheels in particular, I got the premium. Plus my concern with the r line shiny plastics is they scratch easily and have seen that on others. The exterior of the premium will be more durable in the long run. The overhead camera and stereo are awesome.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Premium owner here, It was no questions for me ventilated seats and 360 camera that I use everyday is well worth the extra cost but the premium sound is a joke and I am super surprised that people actually consider it good it's by far the worst premium sound I ever heard.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I chose the SEL-P... I have an '18 I bought new... and it was the Digital Cockpit, Ventilated Seats, Chrome all around windows (I like chrome), Fender Stereo and leather. 

For the price i paid 10% off the $51K sticker (captains chairs and black wheels too), it was well worth the extra couple thousand for these features at the time. On top of the 6 year warranty.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

Misio9 said:


> Premium owner here, It was no questions for me ventilated seats and 360 camera that I use everyday is well worth the extra cost but the premium sound is a joke and I am super surprised that people actually consider it good it's by far the worst premium sound I ever heard.


Oh, that is disappointing to hear the Fender upgraded stereo isn't as good as it should be on this trim level.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

photomel66 said:


> Misio9 said:
> 
> 
> > Premium owner here, It was no questions for me ventilated seats and 360 camera that I use everyday is well worth the extra cost but the premium sound is a joke and I am super surprised that people actually consider it good it's by far the worst premium sound I ever heard.
> ...


I don't find the Fender audio system to be an issue. Maybe it's not comparable to a top level system in a luxury car, but it is far better than any stock system in a regular vehicle. It's better than the stock Atlas system. It's better than what is in my wife's Jeep or what was in our Minivan. And I don't think we are paying that much of a premium. I've seen premium audio system options that add thousands of dollars just by themselves. While I don't know that the atlas premium trim is worth $4000, it does include a number of features not just the audio system. I really enjoy it and think it sounds pretty good. But I'm no audiophile and I'm listening to streaming music or satellite talk radio....so...I like it.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tim K said:


> I don't find the Fender audio system to be an issue. Maybe it's not comparable to a top level system in a luxury car, but it is far better than any stock system in a regular vehicle. It's better than the stock Atlas system. It's better than what is in my wife's Jeep or what was in our Minivan. And I don't think we are paying that much of a premium. I've seen premium audio system options that add thousands of dollars just by themselves. While I don't know that the atlas premium trim is worth $4000, it does include a number of features not just the audio system. I really enjoy it and think it sounds pretty good. But I'm no audiophile and I'm listening to streaming music or satellite talk radio....so...I like it.


Well said , I agree.


----------

